# Can I print Bumper Stickers?



## everybodyknowme (Jul 13, 2007)

Firstly, yes I have searched the forum for threads like this, and couldn't find the answer I was looking for. 
My question is: can I print bumper stickers with my Canon Inkjet printer? 
Thank you.


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

You can. The question is, will they last? There are different bumper sticker papers available at office stores, check them out. I tried some but they faded away pretty fast.


----------



## everybodyknowme (Jul 13, 2007)

Alright, thank you. I had some made by Cafepress, and they're good. But it just doesn't make sense to pay $3 plus shipping when I have a printer sitting right next to me. Do you have a recommendation of a place I could buy a small quantity of blank bumper stickers? Thanks


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

I got mine in Office Max. There are papers for inkjet and for lasers. Try your inkjet. If it doesnt work as you wish, then get laser paper and get them printed somwhere (a small print shop for lower prices) if you are just making short runs.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

if you already have screen printing stuff, invest in some ink, nazdar corogloss works great. decal sheets are 27x38 and are only a couple bucks a sheet. i cut them to a manageable size, gang up multiples on your art, then cut them apart after there printed.


----------



## everybodyknowme (Jul 13, 2007)

Titere Wear said:


> I got mine in Office Max. There are papers for inkjet and for lasers. Try your inkjet. If it doesnt work as you wish, then get laser paper and get them printed somwhere (a small print shop for lower prices) if you are just making short runs.


That sounds great! Thank you.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

You should either use an screen printing ink like mentioned above or a solvent-based ink for doing bumper stickers. The waterbased inkjet inks and laser toner don't last with direct sunlight. Most short-run bumper stickers are down with a printer like a Roland VersaCamm where you can digitally print and then cut it out to the shape you want. Large runs are done with screen printing as described above. If you go with the solvent-based ink, you should also get it laminated if you want it to last as long as possible.

I would call a local digital sign shop up and ask them to do it for you. No shipping and they will most likely use solvent ink. Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## gothicaleigh (Jun 16, 2007)

Pigment inks will work if you apply a UV laminate. Print/Laminate/Cut may be too much of a process for something like bumper stickers though.

Being bumper stickers they do not need to last forever and solvent printing plus laminating would be overkill in my opinion. It's a vehicle decal that has to last an average of 3 years in varying light, not a southward facing business sign (or even real vehicle graphics).
If you have a solvent printer, just run them off and cut them apart.


----------



## cleanmywound (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi all,
I tried to print on pressure sensitive vinyl, with solvent based ink and retarder, with Coates vinyl ink on a 240(i think, the #washed off after cleaning it) screen.
The first print was perfect, but, subsequent attempts were a mess! Bleeding through before screening, just a mess!!
Was it the screen count, should it be higher?
Please help a rookie, I really want to print on vinyl!

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## everybodyknowme (Jul 13, 2007)

cleanmywound said:


> Hi all,
> I tried to print on pressure sensitive vinyl, with solvent based ink and retarder, with Coates vinyl ink on a 240(i think, the #washed off after cleaning it) screen.
> The first print was perfect, but, subsequent attempts were a mess! Bleeding through before screening, just a mess!!
> Was it the screen count, should it be higher?
> ...


You should probably start your own topic..


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

We print on our large format printer then laminate, then contour cut. But for most bumper stickers we use a thermal printer ie; Gerber Edge to print and cut.


----------



## ImageWorx (Feb 6, 2007)

decal sheets are 27x38 and are only a couple bucks a sheet. 

Where do you get your vinyl sheets and what brand do you use?

Mark


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

we get it from graphic solutions in dallas (we're in dfw so we're on their route!) the brand is ritrama. they also make smaller sheets of mylar, it's kinda cool and they have chrome and the like


----------



## cleanmywound (Jun 18, 2007)

everybodieknowme--

Sorry, I didn't mean to hijack your thread- I figured they were similar questions!


----------

